# Gardens.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is anyone planting yet??


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Still have 3' of snow here.....but I did place my seed order.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I started some seeds Friday (new moon) in a 72-ct tray. It has a clear plastic cover. I planted 24 tomato, 24 cherry tomato, and 24 broccoli seeds in some potting soil I picked up at a local florist shop. This coming Thursday/Friday I will start another round of cucumbers and squash. And maybe some more tomato.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Little over a foot of snow here and it was snowing this morning, but I dream of planting!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

PLANTED potaoes today, my be a little early, but I didn't plant them in the dirt, I had decomposing straw from last year that I used for hilling instead of hilling dirt. I pulled back the straw and laid the seed potatoes under about 1/2 inch of dirt and pulled the straw back over for insulation, let you know how it works. Too wet for any thing else. Just had to plant something.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Gotta' thaw out first! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We are waiting for good Friday, and hope we dont get a late frost. I know a few that are starting their seed flats though like some of you. I have never tried seed flats for gardening but i have for trees, and shrubs though is it about the same??


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got 750+ onions in, 20# of Pontiac rd potatoes in the ground Friday morning. Seeded carrots, radish and lettuce Friday morning
I've got 75 tomato plants started and almost ready to set out.
And yesterday I got this finished and will be putting tomatoes in later this week
(The van in on my neighbors place)

12'X40'X7'


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is that a hot house, green house, etc??


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Hoop house/high tunnel/caterpiller tunnel.
Unheated green house type thing.
Bows are made from chainlink fence top rail and supports are chainlink fence line posts cut in half and driven 2' into the ground.
6 mil 3 year green house film for a cover. Not counting labor I've got about $800 invested in it for just under $1.70 a square foot.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Larry in OK said:


> Hoop house/high tunnel/caterpiller tunnel.
> Unheated green house type thing.
> Bows are made from chainlink fence top rail and supports are chainlink fence line posts cut in half and driven 2' into the ground.
> 6 mil 3 year green house film for a cover. Not counting labor I've got about $800 invested in it for just under $1.70 a square foot.


 I think i will try to scale that down, and give it a try Thankyou for the tip.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've got 750+ onions in, 20# of Pontiac rd potatoes in the ground Friday morning. Seeded carrots, radish and lettuce Friday morning
I've got 75 tomato plants started and almost ready to set out.
And yesterday I got this finished and will be putting tomatoes in later this week
(The van in on my neighbors place)

Looks like geat soil & I like the green house, let us know how your crops turn out. I have a 100 X 60 foot Garden and have been trying different ways.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I managed to get 54 tomato plants set out in the hoop house Friday and Saturday and got the drip lines laid out, still have to stake it down and install the emitters but that shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Won't be planting for while..deep snow w/ice damage.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Won't be planting for while..deep snow w/ice damage.


 It will pass soon enough for you i hope.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We'll be having lots of brush pile fires..hotdogs and beer.


----------



## triker2 (Mar 22, 2011)

HI I want to plant a deer garden.it is fun to watch them.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

HI I want to plant a deer garden.it is fun to watch them. 
Something like my wife's garden.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thomas, Aren't they fun to watch. We had a ice storm 2 years ago and am still cleaning up, electric was off for 6 days, convinced my wife that TheTV wouldn't work on a generator for the first 4 days. I loved the peace and quiet. And she got real loud, so I turned the TV on.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

rsmith.
Sure are fun to watch and learn from..one of many mother nature gifts,

We lost our power for 5 days but had back up generator still all the comfort of home...but I did as you did.."convinced my wife that TheTV wouldn't work on a generator" and won.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Thomas said:


> rsmith.
> *Sure are fun to watch and learn from*..one of many mother nature gifts,
> _And so very very tasty_
> 
> We lost our power for 5 days but had back up generator still all the comfort of home...but I did as you did.."convinced my wife that TheTV wouldn't work on a generator" and won.


We were dark for 6 days a few years ago due to a major ice storm. I was running the furnace, freezer, fridge and computer off the generator. Plenty of reserve to run the TV but I "couldn't figure out how" to get it connect up


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We where in the 80s days ago, and now back in the 40s, and tonight its going to be below freezing again!


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Its about the same here in iowa. few days ago it was 70s got out and plowed some but now in the 30s


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

luvmyih said:


> Its about the same here in iowa. few days ago it was 70s got out and plowed some but now in the 30s


 Old man winter doesnt want to let go. We got Red bud, and Dogwood trees blooming here.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I seeded 6 60' rows of green beans yesterday, today it struggled to make 40.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sap didn't run at all yesterday..29F high,and today doesn't look much betterguess I need to start hugging the trees.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am waiting for our supposed to be safe frost date April 15th we usually go to our local green house, and buy our flats ready to plant. I usually pay $2.49 for a dozen of whatever we need to plant Tomatoes, flowers, etc. I have never been good at seeding my own.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I hear you WJ, some years I have good results with growing transplants some years I don't. This year I started with 54 tomato plants that grew from seed in my new hoop house. Less than a dozen survived transplanting. The local Atwoods had a sale on 4" bedding plants for 89 cents a piece so I filled int he holes with bought transplants.
My direct seeded stuff I usually don't have any problems with.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Larry in OK said:


> I hear you WJ, some years I have good results with growing transplants some years I don't. This year I started with 54 tomato plants that grew from seed in my new hoop house. Less than a dozen survived transplanting. The local Atwoods had a sale on 4" bedding plants for 89 cents a piece so I filled int he holes with bought transplants.
> My direct seeded stuff I usually don't have any problems with.




Yep i have always had better luck with the plants, i can grow gourds, flowers and pumpkins from seed, and thats about it..


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

In the last couple of days I started 8 flats (72 pack) of various marigolds & 1 flat of tomatoes (including 2-6 packs of sweet bell peppers) in my greenhouse. ~~ grnspot


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone ever hear of what they call (Lazy Gardening) where you take a bag of potting soil poke a hole in the side, and plant your seedling right in the bag??


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

My 'maters are looking pretty good.


























And my 'taters are coming along nicely


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hard to believe that you folks are that far ahead of us in the growing season, but I guess you are pretty far south. My tomatoes are still 5" high plants in the starter pots in the house, and my potatoes are still tubers sitting in the bag just getting eyes. My garden is soggy as heck, even though I installed drain lines in it several years ago. They are predicting frost Monday night, so it doesn't pay to plant anything yet anyway.

You are making me hungry for fresh tomatoes now, dangit!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> Hard to believe that you folks are that far ahead of us in the growing season, but I guess you are pretty far south. My tomatoes are still 5" high plants in the starter pots in the house, and my potatoes are still tubers sitting in the bag just getting eyes. My garden is soggy as heck, even though I installed drain lines in it several years ago. They are predicting frost Monday night, so it doesn't pay to plant anything yet anyway.
> 
> You are making me hungry for fresh tomatoes now, dangit!


You guys are all 6 months ahead or behind, whichever way you look at it, from me down here.edro:


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have 2nd planting green beans & corn up. Tators are 6-8" high, now they're predicting possible frost tomorrow night!  I'm going to have to do some mulching tomorrow. 

That's also why I haven't set out any tomato plants yet! 

The left side of the greenhouse is full of boughten flowers to be set out , the right side is full of marigolds & tomatoes that I started. Waiting for the weather to warm up!  

Last pic is of my rain water collection barrels on the back of the tool shed. Water is piped about 20' to the greenhouse. ~~ grnspot


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I just have a pin in the Coaxial Cable to prevent the signal from getting to the TV!!!!! And pull it out when there is something I want to watch "we have a crappy intermittent signal".

At the moment we have no produce going that will change soon, but here are some shots of the results of my wifes green fingers in the flower department.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

some more phots that I am having a devil of a time uploading.


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Everything is in & we're getting good rains. hula


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Got some romaine lettuce, and Butter crunch lettuce from the neighbors yesterday it is pretty good stuff. We are going to do a late garden with only a few veggies, and some mums for fall. I would like to try pumkins again but i kill them everytime i try to grow them..


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

MillNeckFarm said:


> Everything is in & we're getting good rains. hula



I have everything but my corn in.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

:usa: Eatin arugula and string beans outta mine. Have some head lettuce ready to pick and the Tomatoes are goin real good. Brussel Sprouts and Kale are bout ready. Zuchini is about two weeks away. Basil and Chives is hit and miss. On the second try with onions. Think the first set were bad (or I planted too early). And for some reason the Mozarella plants never came up?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's been too wet here to do much lately, do have the front garden finished up until pea harvest time. Second garden has the 2nd & 3rd planting of beans & corn waiting to be mulched & is ready to set out the tomatoes & peppers whenever it dries enough. Have plenty of tomato, pepper & marigold plants waiting to be set out. 

Do have the 'cherry' tomatoes set out in pots! ~~ grnspot


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> :usa: Eatin arugula and string beans outta mine. Have some head lettuce ready to pick and the Tomatoes are goin real good. Brussel Sprouts and Kale are bout ready. Zuchini is about two weeks away. Basil and Chives is hit and miss. On the second try with onions. Think the first set were bad (or I planted too early). And for some reason the Mozarella plants never came up?


Do you have a green house? I didn't know Georgia had such a early growing season, need to move down there , I guess.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> Do you have a green house? I didn't know Georgia had such a early growing season, need to move down there , I guess.


I'm clearing and planning for 2 or 3 48x96's. Nothing upsets me more than seeing all the offshore produce in the markets and nothing local. Came here cause the doc said I had to slow down :lmao: 

But we had a long warm spell in March and I jumped the gun. Garden variety tomatoes and beans took the cool down in April, the heirloom plants not so well. Regardless, the views are criminal. Love it here, and the people are real!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is the next Garden Area getting prepped. This will be Berries and canning stuff I think. The lincoln log fence is proving to be a challenge.









I think I may have to go to my new office and review some more...


.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pitiful, just paln pitiful


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

grnspot
Are those 6ft tomato cages? Did you make them? Iv'e don't think I have seen cages that high....


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> grnspot
> Are those 6ft tomato cages? Did you make them? Iv'e don't think I have seen cages that high....


The taller ones are 5' high. Made them from a 6' piece of concrete re-wire, every other one is 5-1/2' section of wire, so one will store inside the next. ~~ grnspot


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Weather finally straightened up enough so I could set out & mulch my mators-n-peppers today!

Also had our first taste of "new tators" for the season today, along with grilled pork chops & peas. Topped off with fresh strawberries for desert.  ~~ grnspot


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

grnspot110 said:


> Weather finally straightened up enough so I could set out & mulch my mators-n-peppers today!
> 
> Also had our first taste of "new tators" for the season today, along with grilled pork chops & peas. Topped off with fresh strawberries for desert.  ~~ grnspot


SWEET! That's why it doesn't feel like work. Those taters look Tasty!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey hickory, are those chooks in your avatar picture? (chook Australian vernacular for chicken) hahaha,


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes the future breakfast eggs! Buff Brahma flock is started. Great bug eaters also. I'm constructing a "moat" around the gardens for them to forage.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

The tomatoes in my hoop house are going gang busters.









Lots of this kind of stuff going on









And a little of this









I should have tomatoes at the farmer's market the 2nd Saturday in June which should put me 3-4 weeks ahead of 99% of the rest of the local grown 'maters.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Go get em Larry! Boy howdy those are some nice lookin maters!:eat:


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm afraid they are going to crowd me outof the hoop house.
I planted the rows on 42" centers and 28" plant spacing. 
It is getting difficult to get around inside and between the rows.
Other than that the hoop house is working out like a champ. The plants are well protected, so far I have no insect issues and the drip irrigation I put in makes regular, consistent watering as simple as setting the timer and turning on the tap.
I'm already planning on a 2nd hoop house for next year but may go with an 18' width instead of the 12' that I used with the first one.
I'm hoping to have ripe tomatoes to take to my farmers market next Saturday (11th).


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Is that decomposed granite between those rows? Do you truss any of the plants for larger fruit? Just askin....


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

The "floor" of the hoop house is just the natural ground, that end of my garden is mix of clay, sand and sand rock. I'm using a stake and string method to tie up the plants and so far it's working pretty good but if they keep on like they have they will be rubbing the 7' roof in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it to late to put out tomatoes i bought some seeded in flats that are about a ft tall?? I also got some bell peppers,yolo peppers, and pimento sweet peppers that are about the same size.. I plan on planting tomorrow, and was wondering if they will be ok for a late garden..??


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Ain't but one way to find out. If you got the plants get them in the ground and keep them watered. AFTER you have hardened them off to the conditions they will be growing in.
Keep 'em watered and they should do fine. You'll just have a little later crop.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Is it to late to put out tomatoes i bought some seeded in flats that are about a ft tall?? I also got some bell peppers,yolo peppers, and pimento sweet peppers that are about the same size.. I plan on planting tomorrow, and was wondering if they will be ok for a late garden..??


For tall tomato plants, dig a long hole & lay about 2/3rds of the stem down and they will root all along the buried part of the stem. ~~ grnspot


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the advice i will plant them tomorrow i was going to today but it stormed all day here.. but we need the rain, and im glad to get it..


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have any fresh pictures but I've sure had some fresh tomatoes out of my hoop house. As of this morning I've picked 110#s of tomatoes.
Cherries
Roma
Amish Paste
Early Girl
Beefsteak
Brandywine
and my current favorite:
Cherokee Purple.

Sold $105 worth of them at the farmers market Saturday morning.
Along with new potatoes, green beans and banana peppers. So far it has been a pretty good spring but we haven't had any rain since memorial day weekend and the above normal temps may put a crimp in my operation if we don't get some rain pretty soon. I can only put so much water on it out of the tap.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Had our first mess of creamed peas-n-tators today w/fried chicken breast & topped off w/the last of the fresh strawberries & 'niller ice cream! :eat:  Now I wish I had time for :zzzs: ~~ grnspot


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

grnspot110 said:


> Had our first mess of creamed peas-n-tators today w/fried chicken breast & topped off w/the last of the fresh strawberries & 'niller ice cream! :eat:  Now I wish I had time for :zzzs: ~~ grnspot


And I thought I had the cats meow with fried white squash and tomato salad. I'm with you on the Cherokee purple. I also like the german queens and yellow pear!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Got my first picking of okra today, just enough for a good mess. nomnomnomnom


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Larry in OK said:


> Got my first picking of okra today, just enough for a good mess. nomnomnomnom


And mine is 2" tall!!!! frown


----------

